# BIGGER YIELD (SOG): 60 x 1gal. pots vs. 28 x 3gal. pots  ???



## qwickymart (Jun 11, 2005)

Say someone had a 4' x 8' indoor growroom with good ventillation and 2 x 1000 watt lights, one halide and one sodium.   Growing in soil. 

What would yield more" final product "  ???

*60 plants in 1 gallon pots? Or 28 plants in 3 gallon pots. * 

Only have 60 days to flower (before lease is up and has to move) and the plants are 6-12" tall.  Should this person do 60 plants in 1 gallon or 28 plants in 3 gallon ???


----------



## cincy boy (Jun 12, 2005)

how bout 20 plants in 5 gallon pots for more root space and bigger yeild


----------



## qwickymart (Jun 12, 2005)

I don't have any 5 gallon pots and I couldn't fit 20 of them in my 4'x8' room. 

 I went with 28plants in 3gallon pots.  

The plants are all 8-12" now, Will the plants get bigger if I begin flowering the plants at 8"-12" ? Or will they all stay at 8-12"???  I don't have a lot of time and need to begin flowering IMMEDIATLEY if I will be able to finish.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jun 12, 2005)

Sexually mature plants (alternating nodes) generally double or triple in height during the first 3 weeks of flowering.
I don't have any experience I can relate how much they stretch if flowering is induced before they are sexually mature, but my bet is about the same.


----------



## GreenBandit (Jun 12, 2005)

ye my plant double in size in the first 2 weeks of flowering...vertical growth slows down substantially after that as buds start to form...my plant was around 1ft tall when i began flowering too


----------



## shuggy4105 (Mar 5, 2007)

plant size will doudle, if not triple in height during flower.
if space is a problem try some "LST" and tie them over,even at a 45 degree angle:if trained well enough.try not to split the branch,by stretching too far!
Happy growing all members and guests at MP.lets role a fat one:smoke1: :48: :welcome: :bong2: :fly: :guitar: :stoned:


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 5, 2007)

You're plants are still pretty small so I would go for the 1 gal pots.  Cram them in there and get everything you can out of those little buggers.  Thats one of the fastest ways to grow too.


----------



## schlendrake (Mar 5, 2007)

I read that you can actually get more from many 1 gallon pots then fewer3/5 gallon. Time just a guess maybe 10 weeks.


----------



## Brouli (Mar 5, 2007)

hahhh   i bet yaa   i ca get more out off Stoney EBB and FLow  sytem 
i would go  with manyone gallon pots more plants more buds    but if cought i rather be catch with few 5 gallon ones


----------



## theyorker (Mar 5, 2007)

This thread is from 2005.


----------



## Brouli (Mar 5, 2007)

that dont mean nothing folks  will still read-it   and learn from it


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 5, 2007)

theyorker said:
			
		

> This thread is from 2005.


hahhaahah:dancing:


----------



## schlendrake (Mar 5, 2007)

OMG ROFLMA. I never checked the date


----------



## schlendrake (Mar 5, 2007)

I at least hope you all got some entertainment value outta that.


----------



## StonedCold (Mar 6, 2007)

HAHA:rofl: HAHA....:banana:


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Mar 6, 2007)

Get the 2007 Jan. Hightimes Master growers guide. There is a 4 page article about growing in 2 gal. pots and 1 gal pots....

 It shows a pound yield every 50 to 60 days and the entire set up.


----------



## Jerseydude (Mar 6, 2007)

theyorker said:
			
		

> This thread is from 2005.


 
LOL  

Gee, I wonder how the grow turned out??


----------



## KADE (Mar 7, 2007)

let the thread die


----------



## shuggy4105 (Mar 7, 2007)

the guy who wrote it is probably dead,never mind his crop! I didn`t see the date either. LMAO:bongin: :bugger: :fly: :rofl: :joint: :stoned:

 R.I.P


----------



## qwickymart (Mar 9, 2007)

HA IM ALIVE AND STILL SMOKIN. 

That grow turned out great - I have since switched to that style ONLY.

in 1 gallon pots you can fill a 4x8 room with about 60.  picture 60 15" plants (I tied them down, maybe 6 colas each).  

I got over 2 times my previous yield.  I pulled about 1-2oz a plant, just huge dense colas.  BY FAR THE BEST WAY TO UTILIZE YOUR LIGHT SPACE. gotta go...


----------



## qwickymart (Mar 9, 2007)

HAHAHA I WAS AHEAD OF MY TIME 

"Get the 2007 Jan. Hightimes Master growers guide. There is a 4 page article about growing in 2 gal. pots and 1 gal pots....

It shows a pound yield every 50 to 60 days and the entire set up."


----------



## northernlightssmokn (Mar 10, 2007)

All this time dude was in here..in here reading our post's. analizing our grows...lurking in the midst of the forum preying on each thread. Watching...waiting...waiting for that final post..the post of all post's....the true answer to his question....Is it or is it not good to use one gallon pots??? One day..over a year later here comes some stoned out pothead just toolin along browsing threads...and there it was...a post...not just any post...but the motherloead of post's!!...a post about one gallon pots..."Well I have to respond...I gotta know.. did the grow grow in the one gallon pots??" says someone to themslves...So they respond..they rebirth the post, renew the life of the thread and ask the question,"will they grow in one gallon pot's?" People talk, add to the thread...joke about the age of the original post. Than sudenly out of nowhere comes the man bearing the answer..." YES you CAN grow in one gallon pots" exclaimed the man!! And behold not only was he the man who answered the question, but also the man who asked it.


----------



## Hick (Mar 10, 2007)

WoW..man.."_TOTALLY"_ cosmic, maaaaan... heee heeee


----------



## schlendrake (Mar 10, 2007)

ROFLMAO. :rofl:  OMG northern I can't help but laugh everytime I read that post.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Mar 10, 2007)

brilliant man, just brilliant.:fly:


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 1, 2008)

interesting


----------



## CasualGrower (Jul 1, 2008)

HAHAHAHH and the Thread is BACK!!!


----------



## BigTree420 (Jul 1, 2008)

again...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 1, 2008)

Wow, were did NL go that was some crazy funny stuff... I demand moor....


----------



## mgolu24 (Jul 10, 2008)

And the thread is BACK again! northernlightssmokn come back and write another one


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 10, 2008)

Wow, were did NL go that was some crazy funny stuff... I demand moor....

ill second that timmy made me laff bigtime

lol

pkj


----------



## dr pyro (Aug 5, 2009)

and now yr later again


----------

